# Fossils



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 4, 2015)

Just curious to see what some of you have. I know there are several forum members with a collection of fossils. 
This one I found missing today.... terrified as it is my best fossil: Late Cretaceous Dragonfly I've had since grade 6. I got it for a project. The local museum tends to only sell fossils of fish and dinosaur teeth, but they had this piece. For me, it was quite expensive-- my most expensive project for class ever-- but worth it. It kind of became a pet. 
Essentially, what I'm saying is this: Post your favorite fossil and info. on it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 4, 2015)

Tail and reed.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 4, 2015)

It came out blurry, but you can see the nice setting of sandstone that holds it.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 20, 2015)

We havr a creek in New York runs into Seneca Lake, where there a lot of fossils of  Trilobites.  We used to take our girls to find them for school.  Last year one daughter was visiting in New Y0ri and found fiv4e stone eggs in the rocks at another creek.  We haven't found out what created them, for sure.RED M.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 20, 2015)

Eggs, you say? That is possible, but I know of no egg-bearing sites in New York-- or even on the Eastern Seaboard.


----------



## LC (Jan 20, 2015)

Great fossil , lets extract some dino DNA from it Lol . All joking aside that is a nice fossil . I have collected trilobites mostly for the past twenty five years I guess . That is I used to surface collect , been a good long time now that I have hunted any due to some of the local low lifes that went into the creeks and dug out all the clay exposures completely obliterating all the hunting spots as for surface collecting .  There is always a few that ruins things for the many . I have trouble these days making the long walks down the creek banks so I gave up quite a few years ago . They sure spoiled it for the younger bunch that used to so much enjoy surface collecting . I posted a couple of display cases I built a good while back on here showing off some of my finds . I have only one picture handy showing a few but it is not much of a showing . I had these for sale on craigslist till the posting expired a week or so ago . These are all Flexacalymene Retrosa species . Might have spelled that wrong lol . If I can remember tomorrow , I will go out and try to take a couple pics of some that I have .


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 24, 2015)

Neat ones.  Thanks for the showing.  My daughter that froud the eggs, thinks they were from egg bearing animal, like a dinasore maybe.  Nothing identified yet.  They are from 4 to 7" long and two to three inches in the central diameter.  RED M.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 24, 2015)

We'd have to see photos. And even then I'm still not an expert.


----------



## LC (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally got out to the garage and took a few pics of some of the other trilobites I have . Most all of them in the display case are Flexicalymene Retrorsa Species except for just one or two which are Flexicalymene Meekis . The big dog is a Isoteulos Gigas Species , it is also found in the same matrix as the others dating to the Ordivician Period . The Gigas was proclaimed the Ohio state fossil back I believe in the middle 1980s


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 24, 2015)

Well then, []those beat even our local Museum's examples. GORGEOUS finds.


----------



## LC (Jan 24, 2015)

A close up of a few .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 24, 2015)

Now I want to come down there and hunt for some.


----------



## LC (Jan 24, 2015)

And the Gigas species . This one was excavated just a few miles from me , it measures ten inches in length , the biggest one found form that area where it was retrieved . This species gets a lot bigger than what this one measures , some I believe have been found around thirty inches in length in other areas . .


----------



## LC (Jan 24, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Now I want to come down there and hunt for some.
> Well , come on down young fellow and I will try and truge along with you ! Our Museum in Cincinnati has a really super display of them .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 24, 2015)

I want one as a pet. []My bike's tire is flat, so I can't today.[] Lol.Ours has only displayed local finds from the Michigan Basin. Albeit it extends into Ohio, I think, they do more local items-- save for a huge display they recently added. 
I myself have 2 trilobites I've found-- you can hardly tell they were. They're hardly noticeable, especially when compared to the spines--like this one. []
This was one of the first fossils I stumbled across. It's been over a decade, and it no longer smells like sulphur.


----------



## LC (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is a pic of an enrolled one Robert , its is a Retrorsa species . I have quite a few of these .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 24, 2015)

A bit blurry, but they're adorable! I have  a book of Michigan fossils that includes a bunch of trilobites. I have so many pages flagged just to go back and look at them. Lol.


----------



## LC (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry for the blur , but still can easily be seen . If you go on eBay and od a search on Ohio fossils you will find quite a few I would imagine or Google it as well . I was told the other day by a friend to do a search on Google for Dry Dredgers and in doing so would find digs from the sight just east of where I live here in Brown County Ohio .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 24, 2015)

I Googled them. You get a lot of trilobites, but we get a whole bunch of crinoids-- heads included. Those and Petoskey rain dominant here.


----------



## LC (Jan 24, 2015)

There are crinoids here as well but I never found one intact . Found only a couple of the bulbs and the stems are usually found in or on nodules .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 25, 2015)

We packed ours away as we used to have them outside at another house-- garden decor. Well, apparently the neighbor noticed them and stole multiple.


----------



## LC (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear it . For years I never locked up my garage or building . A few years ago the local thieves took a run out our road and hit about ten of us . They took some things out of the garage and building both . The trilobites are sitting on a shelf in the garage and they never even touched them . I consider myself very lucky , my wood shop is attached to the back of my garage with only one entry door leading into it from the back of the garage . The only thing they stole was a set of heavy brass letters that I used in my engraving machine . That's all they took from there , nothing from the garage . Only thing I could figure was they either had an engraving or the fools stole them to sell for scrap . They had got in the back building s well , making a mess of things but took nothing there from what I could see . Needless to say I lock up both buildings now . I remember growing up as a kid , my Folks would never even lock the doors to the house at night . Can't even think about doing that today .  As for the trilobites , I am getting ready to list the trilobites shown below on craigslist here shortly . If anyone on here is interested in them send me a PM


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 25, 2015)

Even locked doors do little when humans want in.  We once rented a storage shed. We went back to it. We discovered numerous items of value missing. We were not reimbursed for the damages. Some humans I just want to rip the throat out of-- sorry for the vaguely graphic image there. Others I want to see awarded a Civil Kindness/Model Citizen badge.


----------



## LC (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah , I understand lol . I read somewhere pertaining to renting a storage shed that there is no responsibility by the owners to provide insurance for loss of property , but the person who is renting can obtain insurance on their own to protect their property that is stored in one .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 26, 2015)

It's been so long, and I was so young-- I don't recall much other than mom's reaction and explanation when we opened it up and saw.


----------

